

The Itch - danso
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/06/30/080630fa_fact_gawande?currentPage=all

======
jennyjenjen
I don't mean this in an insensitive way, but I started feeling itchy just
reading this. Yikes.

------
purplelobster
Talk about a cliff hanger. I read a book about the plasticity of the brain,
and part of it was about phantom pain and the mirror box. Are there still
doctors and psychologists that don't know about these successful experiments?

------
grbalaffa
I remember reading this a few years ago. I wonder if there have been any
updates?

